# New kitty helping us play Scrabble



## ctvoiss (Nov 12, 2008)

My girlfriend and I adopted our 5 year old cat Susan Belle a few weeks ago.  She was very shy at first, but now she has to be in the middle of everything


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you could just get the picture ever so slightly to the left so I can see if thats "LOL" on the game there!

She looks quite comfortable!  Good pic


----------



## ctvoiss (Nov 12, 2008)

dry3210 said:


> If you could just get the picture ever so slightly to the left so I can see if thats "LOL" on the game there!
> 
> She looks quite comfortable! Good pic


 
Thanks! Haha, now I'm wondering what I was trying to spell.


----------



## wchua24 (Nov 14, 2008)

hahaha. nice pose love that. . sexy cat pose..


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2008)

Love it! I'm babysitting my parents' cat right now and it's the same, has to be right in front of me (especially when I'm on the computer).  I can only imagine how 'helpful' he would be if I was playing Scrabble!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, this cracks me up because it's so true - they're so funny! My own kitty *helps us* _all_ the time...folding laundry, etc., it doesn't matter - she lets us know she's on the job... 

Cute picture!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2008)

Cute shot.  I dont have any kitties anymore, as they went to kitty heaven, but my german shepherd loves to help rake the leaves...his way. :lmao:


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 14, 2008)

Cute shot! Thanks for rescuing her  the older ones are always the most forgotten at the shelters .


----------



## ctvoiss (Nov 14, 2008)

wchua24 said:


> hahaha. nice pose love that. . sexy cat pose..


 
Haha, she poses for me all the time. I love it!



Antarctican said:


> Love it! I'm babysitting my parents' cat right now and it's the same, has to be right in front of me (especially when I'm on the computer). I can only imagine how 'helpful' he would be if I was playing Scrabble!


 
Hahah, it definitely took the game up a notch. 



terri said:


> Okay, this cracks me up because it's so true - they're so funny! My own kitty *helps us* _all_ the time...folding laundry, etc., it doesn't matter - she lets us know she's on the job...
> 
> Cute picture!


 
Susan is a very hard worker as well. Here is a bad cell phone picture of her "helping us" with our socks, hahah







Chiller said:


> Cute shot. I dont have any kitties anymore, as they went to kitty heaven, but my german shepherd loves to help rake the leaves...his way. :lmao:


 
LOL, once we have Susan for a few more months we are going to get a new puppy as well. I'm excited to see how he "helps out" around the house


----------



## ctvoiss (Nov 14, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> Cute shot! Thanks for rescuing her  the older ones are always the most forgotten at the shelters .


 
Yeah its so sad, there was a 10 year old cat at the shelter we went to that had been there for over 2 months.  She had the same owner her whole life, and then the owner moved to a place where she couldn't take her.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 14, 2008)

ctvoiss said:


> Yeah its so sad, there was a 10 year old cat at the shelter we went to that had been there for over 2 months.  She had the same owner her whole life, and then the owner moved to a place where she couldn't take her.



Well...I think that is crap. I find it hard to believe that after 10 years she couldn't look for a cat friendly house. I know there are special circumstances but come on...you don't know _anyone_ who could take her? Instead she has to spend the last 2 months of her life alone, scared, and then be put to sleep by a total stranger with no one to comfort her in her last hour . People treat animals as disposable possessions instead of the emotional creatures they really are.

Okay, I'm done ranting...


----------



## ctvoiss (Nov 14, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> Well...I think that is crap. I find it hard to believe that after 10 years she couldn't look for a cat friendly house. I know there are special circumstances but come on...you don't know _anyone_ who could take her? Instead she has to spend the last 2 months of her life alone, scared, and then be put to sleep by a total stranger with no one to comfort her in her last hour . People treat animals as disposable possessions instead of the emotional creatures they really are.
> 
> Okay, I'm done ranting...


 
I completely agree, personally the first thing that I would look for before moving anywhere is that they are animal friendly.


----------



## Raze (Nov 14, 2008)

My cat (was a rescue too) loves to help me by sitting on my hands while I'm trying to type! :mrgreen:

I wish I had my camera the day I caught him on our bed with a comic book right in front of him (he even had a paw on it that looked like he was turning the page) guess what the comic was - yep - CATWOMAN! Now that would have been a shot! :lmao:

Nice pic ctvoiss.


----------

